# Rim Decoding



## lmendoza20 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello Guys, I found some rims in my grandfathers garage and need a little bit of help find what car they go to and what they are worth? 4 rims 2 have chrome lip attched to them and 2 do not, 15x7 jj made in canada m59 i888 4 20 79 z t is what they have stamped on the inside of them. Cant seem to find these exact codes anywhere online.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. (What's name of rim, yr and make of car they go to)
:grin2:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Am always buying muscle era - early 80's wheels, ended up going through a large stack of wheels and tires out of an older fellows attic, last week. Most were stock to 70's AMC products...lotta fun to decode  

On the wheels you have mentioned, if they are Pontiac rally II's what is the two letter code stamped on the outside to right of the valvestem? With inner (spine) date codes like what you posted, if they're 15x7 rally II's, most likely the wheels are HW odes 15x7's from a base '79 or '80 TransAm. Will also fit A bodys with 4 3/4 bolt pattern wheels. 

If the wheels are standard steel wheels, feel free and ck for the external 2 letter ID code by the valvestem, and if you can, ck whether 4 3/4" bolt pattern, or 5 on 5. If they are factory stamped steel sort or rally wheels from the mid 60's-80's, I can usually ID by looking at a few good pictures.


----------

